# Garage Cabinets



## johnlowell (Dec 22, 2012)

*Dumb, dumb dumb.*

*Dumb, dumb, dumb*. If there ever was a hard way, am sure I can find it.

Stared cleaning up the garage, and noted the ski rack was mostly space. Hey, I can take that down, and add dowles doubling the capacity. OK, can do that, but to make room, need to clean out the corner and look at that shelving unit on the floor in the corner. Hey, that shelving unit could be hung up on the short wall, and leave plenty of room for the skis.










Whoops, no shelves, OK, just need to make some. That took about three hours, not bad. Now what about all the rest of the stuff? No cabinet anymore - hey, I can build a few, been wanting to clean up the other side also.

To the store, purchase 5 sheets melamine (I don't like finishing), and a couple of cabinet ply, a bunch of 2×4 and 2×6's. Jeepers, getting them out of the truck is hard. Have always just grunted it out, carried the entire sheets to the garage or basement for cutting. Just plum dumb.

Hey, what if I backed the truck part way into the garage and simply slid out the sheets onto the cutting cross beams? Jeepers again, that worked real well, and I did not have to lift anything. Used the Kreg guide to cut the sheets down (some standing up), then transport to basement for final sizing.










Install a zero clearance, new melamine blade, and all the parts are cut to size. Now need to wait for the delivery of the iron on edge (on clearance at grizzly). Got some time, cut the glued up 2×4 to use as skids for the lower cab (mounted on lags for leveling).


















The edging should be in this week, final assembly of one floor cabinet (under the shelving unit) and four 24" x 38" cabinets, stacked two high (hey, I have to lift the things). Will think about doors, and now that I know how to unload the truck without hurting myself, may build a few more lower cabs for a workbench, and maybe a couple of uppers…?

Next weekend, am tired now.

I hate finishing, did I say that already?

cheers, johnl


----------



## A10GAC (Dec 21, 2009)

johnlowell said:


> *Dumb, dumb dumb.*
> 
> *Dumb, dumb, dumb*. If there ever was a hard way, am sure I can find it.
> 
> ...


I'll be honest, when I saw how close your garage door is to the truck in the second picture I thought you were going to tell us that you crushed the glass for the cap backing into the garage. Then, once I read the rest of the post I was confused…this is pretty much the way ALL of my projects happen…you mean to tell me that some people can just do one project at a time??? I don't believe it.


----------



## JayT (May 6, 2012)

johnlowell said:


> *Dumb, dumb dumb.*
> 
> *Dumb, dumb, dumb*. If there ever was a hard way, am sure I can find it.
> 
> ...


Sounds like most of my projects, too. If you have a chance, go find the short story "Sequences" by Patrick McManus (It's in his book entitled "The Night the Bear Ate Goombaw"). Puts it all in perspective.


----------



## clieb91 (Aug 17, 2007)

johnlowell said:


> *Dumb, dumb dumb.*
> 
> *Dumb, dumb, dumb*. If there ever was a hard way, am sure I can find it.
> 
> ...


John, This would be why a lot of never really get a large project completely finished  Its all of those ones that get us sidetracked. Sounds like a some good solutions though for storage and organization.
A trick for upper cabinets is cut a couple of 2×4s to put against the wall as legs and hold the cabinet up to screw in.

Look forward to seeing more.

CtL


----------



## johnlowell (Dec 22, 2012)

johnlowell said:


> *Dumb, dumb dumb.*
> 
> *Dumb, dumb, dumb*. If there ever was a hard way, am sure I can find it.
> 
> ...


I also started a laminated stool, but only ended up with one leg due to the compound angles, real slow that one.

A10, the glass back to the truck was removed via the garage door a few years ago, another dumb episode. But not this time.

Chris - nice to hear from you, been watching your lathe efforts, I did get some corian from the in law, made a few pens and last week a shaver. After running out of the double think corian, I tried the 1/2 inch sheets. If drilled well, the slimline pens come out real nice. May post a few later. Picked up a lot of scrap, so many many pens can be made.


----------



## firefighterontheside (Apr 26, 2013)

johnlowell said:


> *Dumb, dumb dumb.*
> 
> *Dumb, dumb, dumb*. If there ever was a hard way, am sure I can find it.
> 
> ...


I too thought you were leading up to a truck incident. Do you like finishing?


----------



## johnlowell (Dec 22, 2012)

*1/2 year later*

Been a bit sidetracked, but this holiday am back on the cabinet job! Hey, only 150ish days. Did get some other things done, some Christmas gifts, did finish one base cabinet, stool, and a few other odd pens.










Ran out of material for the doors, but may hang first, will see how energetic I feel today.

I should mention that cutting with the good blade made a huge difference in the result.

Well, next image didn't load, and the first is 90 deg out, oh well, won't finish this soon.

Cheers and Happy Holidays to all. Johnl


----------



## clieb91 (Aug 17, 2007)

johnlowell said:


> *1/2 year later*
> 
> Been a bit sidetracked, but this holiday am back on the cabinet job! Hey, only 150ish days. Did get some other things done, some Christmas gifts, did finish one base cabinet, stool, and a few other odd pens.
> 
> ...


Hey John, Hope you all had a good holiday. 
It is always an ongoing process as long as you keep making progress it is a good thing. 
I myself and sitting here trying to figure out how to reorganize my shop. The problem is the more that I look at it the more that I see and the more that I just get overwhelmed. Oh well I need to clean up my office as well.

CtL


----------



## johnlowell (Dec 22, 2012)

*Hung, errors and happy new year!*

Well, we hung the first four without many problems except for two.

1) striped the square drive head on a couple of 2.5" cabinet screws. I used the largest drive bit I had, but there must be a slightly larger one out there. Oh well, will live with it.

2) one cabinet had the base about 1/16" wider than the others. This has created a slight overhang (top cab) to what should be a flush side. I plan to build 4more, so will either need to shim out the next one, or think about how to trim it back in place. Of course, they are garage cabinets, can simply do nothing.










Here is a close up of the measurement error. I cut them all at the same time, not sure how the error occurred.










Well, may work on the doors today, happy new year to everyone!


----------



## NormG (Mar 5, 2010)

johnlowell said:


> *Hung, errors and happy new year!*
> 
> Well, we hung the first four without many problems except for two.
> 
> ...


Looking great


----------



## johnlowell (Dec 22, 2012)

*another 6 months - but hung a few more*

Waited until I got into a cabinet mood, and then a few weekends. Finished up four more large, with doors and one or two shelves each.










If you read the prior post and noted the error, I placed a gap to store step ladders, but had so many folding chairs, installed a shelf between the cabinets and now the space is for short ladders, and chairs.

After cutting all the doors, figured I had enough for some short hanging versions, about 11.5 in wide. With the scrap, built the two hanging versions. Will build another, but I think I will need to wait another 6 months, just how I roll.










Then, still a few more full width cut offs, so I calculated a series of 24" long sides/tops, 9.5 in wide for the shop. Ran out of usable lengths after one shelf for each unit, no doors. But, the narrow shelves will be put to good use. Humm…. posting browser is stuck trying to load the photo. will simply post this and create another blog entry, if it works.


----------



## johnlowell (Dec 22, 2012)

*Scrap use in basement shop*

Trying again, here are the three 24" boxes, with a few shelves - used up all the longer pieces, but may be able to put together a few bins with the remainder. The three small shelves are in the shop.










Here is the wide view of the garage now, will build a third hanging for the remaining space, then on to lower cabs and a small garage bench. May take another 6 months, but am motivated to finish now….










cheers


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

johnlowell said:


> *Scrap use in basement shop*
> 
> Trying again, here are the three 24" boxes, with a few shelves - used up all the longer pieces, but may be able to put together a few bins with the remainder. The three small shelves are in the shop.
> 
> ...


Keep up the good work, you will get there and unless it's a race you can take your time.


----------



## johnlowell (Dec 22, 2012)

*Started with the lowers*

Another few weeks, or months, put together a few lower units. Once the three were in, I cut out the custom narrow unit behind the door. A bit messy, and assembled the mirror version only noted when attempting to install. Ended up cutting the three low bins off and shifted over, oh well. The foundation sticks out 3.5 in behind everything that caused the problem. Have not attached the top this weekend, but started cutting them out. I found the metal bins at Costco for 18 bucks for two, with sliders. Have another set for the right cabinet, just not installed yet. Also have the drawer fronts and cab doors done, but not mounted. More for my next push!



















Having trouble loading the photos, will try edit mode.


















Ok, working now, will load latest condition.


----------



## GrandpaLen (Mar 6, 2012)

johnlowell said:


> *Started with the lowers*
> 
> Another few weeks, or months, put together a few lower units. Once the three were in, I cut out the custom narrow unit behind the door. A bit messy, and assembled the mirror version only noted when attempting to install. Ended up cutting the three low bins off and shifted over, oh well. The foundation sticks out 3.5 in behind everything that caused the problem. Have not attached the top this weekend, but started cutting them out. I found the metal bins at Costco for 18 bucks for two, with sliders. Have another set for the right cabinet, just not installed yet. Also have the drawer fronts and cab doors done, but not mounted. More for my next push!
> 
> ...


Good looking cabinets, John.
There's a lot to be appreciated with proper storage and organization.

Work Safely and have Fun. - Len


----------



## johnlowell (Dec 22, 2012)

*workbench fronts and top*

another weekend, and working on the garage, again. Cut, shaped and edged the 3/4 in ply first layer, then cut and shaped the 3/4 top layer. Used small sheet, hence the three parts and mismatched backsplash. Also mounted the cab doors and drawer fronts. Need to do a better job on the drawer fronts, just have not figured out how. I tried dbl stick tape, but the drawer was slightly inside the cab so not enough pressure to stick. Oh well, slightly different spacing but it is in the garage. First three coats of poly on the top went in like a sponge. One the 6th and last tonight, but looks fine. Only three more uppers and some french cleats and I will be done.




























jeepers, had trouble loading the photos, but I think they are in now….. tablet challanges.


----------



## NormG (Mar 5, 2010)

johnlowell said:


> *workbench fronts and top*
> 
> another weekend, and working on the garage, again. Cut, shaped and edged the 3/4 in ply first layer, then cut and shaped the 3/4 top layer. Used small sheet, hence the three parts and mismatched backsplash. Also mounted the cab doors and drawer fronts. Need to do a better job on the drawer fronts, just have not figured out how. I tried dbl stick tape, but the drawer was slightly inside the cab so not enough pressure to stick. Oh well, slightly different spacing but it is in the garage. First three coats of poly on the top went in like a sponge. One the 6th and last tonight, but looks fine. Only three more uppers and some french cleats and I will be done.
> 
> ...


Very nice


----------



## NoThanks (Mar 19, 2014)

johnlowell said:


> *workbench fronts and top*
> 
> another weekend, and working on the garage, again. Cut, shaped and edged the 3/4 in ply first layer, then cut and shaped the 3/4 top layer. Used small sheet, hence the three parts and mismatched backsplash. Also mounted the cab doors and drawer fronts. Need to do a better job on the drawer fronts, just have not figured out how. I tried dbl stick tape, but the drawer was slightly inside the cab so not enough pressure to stick. Oh well, slightly different spacing but it is in the garage. First three coats of poly on the top went in like a sponge. One the 6th and last tonight, but looks fine. Only three more uppers and some french cleats and I will be done.
> 
> ...





> Need to do a better job on the drawer fronts, just have not figured out how. I tried dbl stick tape, but the drawer was slightly inside the cab so not enough pressure to stick.
> 
> - John Lowell


On occasion I have drilled the holes in the drawer front for the handles. Then when I have the drawer lined up and in place, I screw the front on through the handle holes. then pull the drawer out and secure it from the inside and take the screws out of the handle holes.

Cabinets look good, lots of storage. I like how you left a spot for the chairs.
Good Job!


----------



## johnlowell (Dec 22, 2012)

johnlowell said:


> *workbench fronts and top*
> 
> another weekend, and working on the garage, again. Cut, shaped and edged the 3/4 in ply first layer, then cut and shaped the 3/4 top layer. Used small sheet, hence the three parts and mismatched backsplash. Also mounted the cab doors and drawer fronts. Need to do a better job on the drawer fronts, just have not figured out how. I tried dbl stick tape, but the drawer was slightly inside the cab so not enough pressure to stick. Oh well, slightly different spacing but it is in the garage. First three coats of poly on the top went in like a sponge. One the 6th and last tonight, but looks fine. Only three more uppers and some french cleats and I will be done.
> 
> ...


Tks, the fronts were drilled, did not think about screwing them on from the front first. Will give it a go next time. The space for the chairs was due to one of the first cabinets being slightly out of square, but the open shelf works nice.


----------



## johnlowell (Dec 22, 2012)

*French cleat system*

Used one sheet of 1/2 in ply to build two sections of a French cleat system.










Then scrap ply for various hangers, none custom, but generic mix of holders, thought it would be quicker and take less thought. A snap of the under cabinet one, will install this week with the last cabinet.










Ran out of 1/4 in dowel, always something.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

johnlowell said:


> *French cleat system*
> 
> Used one sheet of 1/2 in ply to build two sections of a French cleat system.
> 
> ...


Lots of inspiration here. I like it!


----------



## PERLarryC (Feb 14, 2014)

johnlowell said:


> *French cleat system*
> 
> Used one sheet of 1/2 in ply to build two sections of a French cleat system.
> 
> ...


Looking good. Very nice work.


----------

